# Bg eats at Christmas



## notnila (Apr 26, 2006)

In the "Baron Pentland" anchored off Beira, things were looking pretty bleak when it came to Xmas lunch.Four chickens,half a sack of sprouting spuds,a dozen equally sprouting onions and a few objects that could be loosely described as carrots.The Doc produced a dish called Fricasse of Chicken and fed a 38 man crew(plus the Captain's Wife).I distinctly remember enjoying it at the time,and I,ve never seen it since.I've always thought of it as a minor miracle!I've no idea what we lived on until the 2nd January when we eventually got alongside.
Do any members have similar memories of the Cook's ingenuity ?


----------



## tsell (Apr 29, 2008)

*The Cook's Ingenuity!*

SS Nurtureton 1952. We ran out of food some time after leaving Barahona for the Thames.

We had plenty of fruit which the crew had brought aboard, but there was little else apart from sacks of white haricot beans.

Close to mutiny, the cook had to dream up meals which would make our them somewhat palatable.

So he dished up savoury haricot beans, curried beans, bean soup, beans grilled with bananas and tomato sauce, beans with pepper and Parmesan, beans in sauce with grated coconut, bean casserole with molasses, deep fried bean balls with rice, mashed beans with spices and so on.

Believe me he was a genius, but he created a lot of wind!

Never eaten them since!!

Taff


----------

